
Samsung’s Foldable Phone Is Finally Official - mocko
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/samsungs-foldable-phone-is-finally-official-meet-the-galaxy-fold/
======
tibbydudeza
Remember the Galaxy Note the original phablet ???. Everybody laughed and said
that 3.5" was more than enough.

I like that Samsung is not afraid to try different approaches and let the
market decide what it wants.

------
scblock
> The Galaxy Fold doesn’t fold completely in half, however, so there is a
> small gap in the center of the device when it is closed.

Seems to be the key limitation in every folding concept/product announced or
released so far. The tech isn't ready, and I doubt there will be any real
first mover advantage.

------
vishnu_ks
I don't know about Galaxy Fold but I would buy a fold-able Monitor that can be
carried around in my laptop backup.

------
gazarullz
Starting from 1980$, let me think about it ... Nope.

